# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Platnene mame - koji prašak za pranje koristite?

## riba26

Ja cu uskoro postati platnena mama  :Grin:  Puuuuuuno citam online i vidim da je bitno koji prasak se koristi kad se peru platnene pelene. Pliz recite mi: koji prasak vi koristite kad perete platnene pelene (i kakav prasak apsolutno nebi trebala kupiti)? Hvala!!!

----------


## Beti3

Isti kao za svu dječju robicu. Bitnije je da bude dobro isprano. I bez omekšivača.

----------


## vještičica

trenutno neki Persil 
ja perem svu robu zajedno, stavljam uobičajenu količinu praška
kad se pranje završi, izvrtim još jedno ispiranje samo pelene, bez ostale robe
zasad štima  :Smile: 

e, da, ne volim tekuće deterdžente, jer se ta čuda jako teško ispiraju sa pelena, pa zaobilazim i koristim samo praškasti

----------


## mitovski

Frosch

----------


## bucka

nisam imala pojma da frosch ima prašak za rublje
ja koristim onaj dm-ov tekući bez boje, mirisa, kemije...

----------


## bucka

našla taj froschov 
http://www.jatrgovac.com/2011/04/frosch-deterdzenti-za-rublje-ekoloski-predvodnici/

----------


## mitovski

ja ga kupujem u mulleru...ovog praškastog, ne tekućeg

----------


## sis

Koristila sam obične praškaste deterdžente Faks, Ariel, Persil, DMov...sve kojke sam koristila i za drugu robu. Uvijek je to bila manja količina nego što je deklarira proizvođač, nekad bih dodala sodu bikarbonu i-ili alkoholni ocat, nekad ne.

----------


## Nimrod

Persil. I vrlo maloj količini. I alkoholni ocat.

----------


## riba26

Drage mame, evo ja preeesretna jer sam napokon nasla dobar prasak za platnene pelene. Dakle, po preporuci skoro svih proizvodaca platnene pelene, trebalo bi se izbjegavat prasak sto sadrzi: izbjeljivac, opticki izbjeljivac, enzime, boje, omeksivac i mirise (zato sto tih stvari unistavaju pelene i nisu dobre za bebinu guzu). Ove 'normalne' praskove kao Tide, Persil, Ariel, itd svi imaju skoro sve te sastojke  :Sad:  Ecover je jedini sto sam nasla kod nas sto nema skoro svih tih stvari - ali ipak ima miris, sto nije neki bed al eto..... i onda danas, bila u Mueller and nasla *Freddy Leck za baby* (pokraj pelene u plavoj kutiji) i nema NISTA od tih sastojka!!! Ja preeeesretna pa eto htjela sam s vama to podijeliti  :Very Happy: 


Za vise informacije o tim stetnim sastojcima idite ovdje http://www.diaperjungle.com/detergen...-glossary.html  i ovdje  http://www.diaperjungle.com/detergent-chart.html

----------


## PikiViki

Mi evo već dvije godine koristimo DMov prašak, mislim da se zove Sensitive, peremo njime pelene, a sada i ostalu robu i jako smo zadovoljni.

----------


## jelena.O

riba i jelsi oprala pelene,

----------


## jelena.O

vidim da mu je glavni sastojak soda bikarbona,s njom isto samoj možeš oprati pelene

----------


## riba26

jelena, oprala sam pelene vec 2 puta sa freddy leck i nakon toga nemaju nikakva miris osim miris 'cistoce'... super su se oprale, stvarno nemam nista lose reci. ali meni su se isto dobro oprale sa Ariel... ali necu koristit Ariel iz razloga sto ima SVE ono sto nebi trebalo imat u sastojcima i ne zelim da mi se pelene unistu (pogotovo jer koristim AIO).

za sastojke u freddy leck, ne vidim nigdje da pise soda bikarbone ??? ima 3 glavna sastojka i 2 pomocna.. i to je to...

----------


## vještičica

kako gdje, pa lijepo piše ovdje* -* http://www.baby-waschpulver.de/inhaltsstoffe.html

*     Verbraucherinformation gemäß Detergenzien-Verordnung:* 
Inhaltsstoffangabe nach Detergenzienverordnung (EC) No 648/2004 
finden Sie hier:

(150 kb) baby-waschpulver.pdf 

pa onda kad klikneš na .pdf lijepo ti izlista sastav deterdženta, koji je sljedeći (i ima ih više od pet):

Inhaltsstoffe nach Detergenzienverordnung ((EC) No 648/2004):
• ZEOLITE
• SODIUM SULFATE
• SODIUM BICARBONATE
• AQUA
• Natrium C10-C13 alkylbenzolsulfonat
• Natrium C12-C16 alkylsulfat
• Fettsäuren, C8-18- und C16-18-ungesättigt, Natriumsalze
• Fettalkoholethoxylat C12 – C18 mit ca. 7EO
• Acryl-/Maleinsäure Copolymer
• SODIUM SILICATE
• SODIUM CARBONATE
• CELLULOSE GUM
• Polyvinylpyrrolidon/Polyvinylimidazol Copolymer
• TETRASODIUM ETIDRONATE

navedena je, između ostalih i soda bikarbona

----------


## riba26

Bas cudno!!! Evo ja gledam tu istu kutiju ispred sebe i pise tocno ovako pored sastojke:

SASTOJCI:
<5%: neionske povrsinki aktivne tvari, sapun, polikarboksilati
5-15%: anionske povrsinski aktivne tvari
15-30%: zeoliti

OSTALI SASTOJCI:
inhibitor obojenja, inhibitor sivila rublja

... i to je sve!!! To je bilo prevedeno na onoj naljepnici na hrvatskome, a vidim sa strane te iste sastojke na njemackome... stvarno mi nije jasno?! ali bez obzira, pise jako jasno da ke_ 'bez izbjeljivaca, bojila, optickih izbjeljivaca, mirisa, i enzima'_

----------


## vještičica

nisam hemičar, ali neke stvari na tvom popisu su navedene u množini, a šta su zaista "površinski aktivne tvari" ja ne znam, vjerovatno su tu na velikom spisku, za onoga ko zna koja je koja

----------


## Peterlin

> nisam hemičar, ali neke stvari na tvom popisu su navedene u množini, a šta su zaista "površinski aktivne tvari" ja ne znam, vjerovatno su tu na velikom spisku, za onoga ko zna koja je koja


Evo zdravoseljački, kako ja to sebi tumačim (kemiju sam zadnji put vidjela u 2. razredu srednje škole): Površinski aktivne tvari smanjuju površinsku napetost vode i tako je "čine mokrijom" tj. boljim otapalom. To su deterdženti. Kad čitaš deklaraciju, za iste tvari zna pisati tenzidi ili surfaktanti. Nema toga samo u prašku za pranje, to su sastavni dijelovi emulzija, odnosno mnogih kozmetičkih proizvoda. Čisto sumnjam da danas možemo izbjeći upotrebu istih, ali vjerojatno je najveći problem kod njih zagađenje vode.

Nisam ovo izvukla iz prsta nego iz knjige Čistoća je pola bolest (Pat Thomas) koja govori o ekokoškim alternativama.

----------


## jelena.O

riba kolko to dojde

----------


## riba26

jelena, 38 kuna... skroz prihvatljiva cijena (sa obzirom da ja samo koristim za platnene pelene). moram ga jos jednom pohvalit - baka se prvi put susrela sa PP (imamo TotsBots Easyfit AIO) i nije imala pojma sta da napravi sa kakicom unutra (a ja zaboravila staviti papiric i uopce joj reci da sad koristim PP) tako da je samo ostavila u kadu pelenu punu kakice unutra i izvanka. kad sam vidila nakon par sati, mislila sam u sebi 'mos mislit kako ce se ovo sve oprat, pogotovo sad kad je svugdje na ovaj PUL izvanka'... ali iznenadila sam se - SVE se opralo i izgleda ko novo! nigdje fleke!!!! kad sam to vidila, e stvarno sam se uvjerila da je prasak bas WOW! (i to jos nakon sto je stalo u kanti 1,5 dana)

----------


## Lutonjica

koristim faks, ali baš ću idući put potražiti taj u muelleru

inače, od ariela je marge imala užasan pelenski osip, tako da sam njega odavno izbacila iz svoje kuće

----------


## riba26

> koristim faks, ali baš ću idući put potražiti taj u muelleru
> 
> inače, od ariela je marge imala užasan pelenski osip, tako da sam njega odavno izbacila iz svoje kuće


.. to je najvjerovatnije od enzime. evo odlican link za nauciti zasto je sve ono u normalni deterzent lose za platnene pelene:   
http://www.zany-zebra.com/cloth-diaper-detergent.shtml

----------


## mala-vila

onaj dm-ov bijeli, ima nacrtanu bebu na sebi, mislim da je sensitiv

----------


## jasa

Koristim Tide za pelene i veš, stavim ga manje od 50 ml u pranje i sve mi se savršeno opere (pokakane pelene pošpricam octom). Na početku sam prala samo pelene, sad perem pelene i bijelo zajedno, bez dodatnog ispiranja, bebina guza najljepša na svijetu ^^

----------


## orlica

Ja perem sa Persilom, praškasti!!

----------


## mali laf

Već duže vrijeme perem onim u plavoj kutiji iz mullera.Stavim otprilike žlicu tog praška i žlicu sode.(isto iz mullera-7,50 kn).Duplo isperem i nikada nisam imala onih famoznih fleka,a dreka je bilo po svud  :Wink: 
Jedino sad kad pije željezo drekec nam je sofisticirano crne boje,pa nekad ostane malo sivog uzorka.

----------


## TaMi1984

Žene, proučavam sve oko platnenih pelena. Tek trebam roditi pa se pripremam. E sad...pročitala sam da je super za pranje platnenih pelena Rockin' Green Hard Rock koji je posebno za tvrdu vodu (meni je voda koma  :Sad: ). Da li netko zna gdje se taj prašak može naručiti a da poštarina nije veća od samog praška? Našla sam neke stranice ali prašak dođe cca 120 kn a poštarina 180 kn pa mi je malo glupo davati toliko love. Zapela sam za njega jer sam isto tako pročitala da za pelene od bambusa nije dobar ocat a ja imam toliko kamenca da sigurno 1x tjedno trebam stavljati nešto protiv kamenca.

----------


## jarčica

oliver + alk. ocat

----------


## anddu

Ma može ocat povremeno i na bambusice neće im ništa biti. I moja je voda koma pa ne koristim nikakve posebne deterdžente, a neke žene stavljaju sredstvo protiv kamenca tipa calgon ili neko iz DM-a, ne znam kako se zove

----------


## phiphy

A koja je to fora s bambusicama i octom? Načitala sam se o pelenama, a na taj podatak nisam naišla (ili sam zanemarila jer u početku nisam mislila da ću uopće imati bambusice :D).

----------


## TaMi1984

Ok. Onda se ne budem zezala sa tim posebnim deterđentima. Održavati ću ih sa nekim sensitive praškom+calgon/ocat+ono sredstvo za dezinfekciju iz DM-a.

----------


## TaMi1984

Phiphy negdje sam pročitala da ocat uništava pelene od bambusa. Nemam pojima više gdje je to bilo jer sada čitam sve i svašta o platnenim pelenama i lagano se pripremam.

----------


## penny

u pocetku sam koristila ovaj
http://www.eko-butik.com/pranje/baminomio_deterd%C5%BEent

i Ecover (iz bio&bio) 

ovo dodajem kod pranja
http://www.eko-butik.com/pranje/mio_dodatak

trenutno stavljam malu zlicicu praska koji imam...neki rex ili tide....tako neki (jer mi je lijeno naruciti prasak  :Razz:  ) a u masinu stavljam orascice za pranje

----------


## Argente

Frosch, praškasti za šareno 1 veliku razom punu žlicu. Sodu, 1 veliku vrhom punu žlicu. Tu i tamo dec alkoholnog octa ako nema bambusica u mašini.
Tako mi je phiphy rekla da treba i zasad super funkcionira.

----------


## phiphy

:Embarassed:  Juhuuu, drago mi je da je sve ok  :Smile:  .

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako znate je li prašak/tekući dovoljno ispran? Koji tekući detergent nema štetnih sastojaka?

----------


## jelena.O

stavi duplo ispiranje

----------


## VeraM

Pa ne znam, kontam da je mašina isprala. Moja ima neki program bio pranja koji koristi manje praška, a više vode, ja taj koristim.

----------

